# Marriott Layoffs and Furloughs in Hawaii



## StevenTing (Sep 5, 2020)

Came across this thread/link in Facebook.  I knew we had a lot of workers at the resorts but didn't realize how many.  With the layoffs/furloughs, I wonder how many people are left.  That's 354 permanent layoff and 611 on temporary furlough.









						Real-time WARN Updates
					

Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification (WARN) 2022 WARN Updates January 14, 2022 – Kai Management Services, LLC January 14, 2022 – Jan-Guards Hawaii, Inc. March 23, 2022 – Foodland Super […]




					labor.hawaii.gov
				





ResortLayoffs/FurloughsLinkKauai Lagoons- Sales and Marketing70 Permanent


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-KAUAILAG-MORI-STATE-MAYOR-Notice2.pdf
		

Kauai Lagoons - Hospitality34 Furlough till 1/8/2021


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-KAUAILAG-MRHC-STATE-MAYOR-Notice2.pdf
		

Ko Olina Beach Club - Sales and Marketing171 Permanent


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-KOOLINA-MORI-STATE-MAYOR-Notice2.pdf
		

Ko Olina Beach Club - Hospitality254 Furlough till 1/8/2021


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-KOOLINA-MRHC-STATE-MAYOR-Notice2.pdf
		

Maui Ocean Club - Sales and Marketing68 Permanent


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-MAUIOC-MORI-STATE-MAYOR-Notice2.pdf
		

Maui Ocean Club - Hospitality241 Furlough till 1/8/2021


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-MAUIOC-MRHC-STATE-MAYOR-Notice2.pdf
		

Waikoloa - Sales and Marketing45 Permanent


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-WAIKOLOAOc-MORI-STATE-MAYOR-Notice2.pdf
		

Waikoloa - Hospitality3 Furlough til 1/8/2021


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-WAIKOLOAOc-MRHC-STATE-MAYOR-Notice2.pdf
		

Waiohai - Hospitality79 Furlough til 1/8/2021


			https://labor.hawaii.gov/wdc/files/2020/09/WARN-2020.09.03-HI-WAIOHAIBeach-MRHC-STATE-MAYOR-Notice.pdf


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 5, 2020)

Wow, it looks like they are obliterating their sales offices in Hawaii. I don't know how many people work there or the split between sales reps and back office support. I suspect they probably have a lot of back office stuff that is done for sales and marketing at each location and perhaps they will try to centralize that in Orlando or elsewhere and just keep the sales people on site. That is usually how it work, you don't usually terminate the people that bring in the money. Unless of course they think things will be really bad for a long time.


----------



## StevenTing (Sep 5, 2020)

If you click on each link, it shows you the titles of people being laid off or furloughed. When I see Sales Exec, Sales Exec Sr, Sales Exec Master, Sales Exec Team Leader, Sr Manager of Sales, and Sr Dir of Sales, makes you wonder what will be left.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 5, 2020)

I didn’t realize they had so many employees in Sales & Marketing. Sorry to see this happen. Based on the furloughs until January 8, it looks like they think things won’t open up much until then. I guess that isn’t that surprising based on how things have gone with the virus to date. Hopefully their current projection is on target, or things improve significantly before then.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 5, 2020)

Guess I should have checked those out. Those certainly are sales reps being let go. Looking at Ko'Olina, it looks like about 50 front line sales reps. How many can they possibly have? I suspect they figure travel to the islands will be depressed for a while to come. As for marketing staff, I always wondered why they didn't centralize that in Orlando or elsewhere. It doesn't really matter where the person is sitting that calls you before your stay to sign you up for a presentation. They usually have some canned email they send out with details and nearby restaurants listed. Given the number of sales staff being let go, I doubt they will need to move these positions elsewhere.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 5, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Guess I should have checked those out. Those certainly are sales reps being let go. Looking at Ko'Olina, it looks like about 50 front line sales reps. How many can they possibly have? I suspect they figure travel to the islands will be depressed for a while to come. As for marketing staff, I always wondered why they didn't centralize that in Orlando or elsewhere. It doesn't really matter where the person is sitting that calls you before your stay to sign you up for a presentation. They usually have some canned email they send out with details and nearby restaurants listed. Given the number of sales staff being let go, I doubt they will need to move these positions elsewhere.





They did have a good sized sales staff at Ko Olina, many of whom were fluent in Japanese.

I don't know how things have been in recent years, but at one time the sales staff was quite busy selling to Japanese tourists (as well as folks from the USA).





.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 5, 2020)

For some roles, it's always easier to bring people back than to let them go.   MVC is likely being proactive given the uncertainty surrounding if/when Hawaii will reopen for tourism.  Without tourists, who are they supposed to sell to? If things do improve faster than expected, I imagine they can rehire into those positions or transfer from the mainland if needed.

And then there's always the possibility that they are trying to send a signal to the state gov't.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 6, 2020)

I did not know the size and scope of the sales and support staff at MKO.  I have seen some sales staff in the parking garage the past month.  I had no idea that there were at least 300 sales and support staff.  Well hope everything starts to get back to normal soon.  That is a lot of people that will be unemployed and no chance of getting employment until we have tourism in decent numbers.  

In Hawaii a lot of people were living paycheck to paycheck, now with no federal $600 per week it is only going to get worse.  I can imagine the kids that do not have a decent meal because the public schools are not serving breakfast and lunch right now.  Until mid July, certain schools were serving breakfast and lunch to kids.  No it has been almost 2 months of children not being served


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 6, 2020)

What are these X - Marriott's employees going to do? The tourism industry is at an all time low in Hawaii. IMHO.
There are no related jobs or employment that they can apply for on The Island.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 6, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> What are these X - Marriott's employees going to do? The tourism industry is at an all time low in Hawaii. IMHO.
> There are no related jobs or employment that they can apply for on The Island.


Find work on the mainland? 

There are probably some who moved to Hawaii to take these jobs. I’ve spoken to some salespeople in California, Orlando and Las Vegas who had previously worked in Hawaii but transferred back to the mainland.

Whether the situation in the rest of the US will be any better for these jobs is another question.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 6, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> What are these X - Marriott's employees going to do? The tourism industry is at an all time low in Hawaii. IMHO.
> There are no related jobs or employment that they can apply for on The Island.





They may no longer be selling Timeshares, but are they able to work selling Hawaii Real Estate?   I know the Real Estate market in most of the USA is really "hot" right now.   In certain areas things are selling within hours of listing, and at record high prices!

Not sure if that's happening in Hawaii right now but if it is it does provide those folks a great opportunity......





.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 6, 2020)

I was looking at exchanges on II this weekend and we could easily get 1-2 bedroom units in the Marriott in Maui or any Marriott on any of the Hawaiian Islands. I have never seen so much Hawaii inventory available. Too bad we can’t fly there.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 6, 2020)

Just looking at the top link supplied by OP here:










						Real-time WARN Updates
					

Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification (WARN) 2022 WARN Updates January 14, 2022 – Kai Management Services, LLC January 14, 2022 – Jan-Guards Hawaii, Inc. March 23, 2022 – Foodland Super […]




					labor.hawaii.gov
				




Just thumb down the whole thing. It looks like Hawaii is going to the unemployment slaughter house. Heads are rolling everywhere. Boy, the Covid costs are dear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 6, 2020)

Who would want to buy a timeshare from a developer at full price during these uncertain times?


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 6, 2020)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Who would want to buy a timeshare from a developer at full price during these uncertain times?



Heck, I wouldn’t buy retail in the BEST of times either! One can get the same thing for pennies on the dollar. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Find work on the mainland?
> 
> There are probably some who moved to Hawaii to take these jobs. I’ve spoken to some salespeople in California, Orlando and Las Vegas who had previously worked in Hawaii but transferred back to the mainland.
> 
> Whether the situation in the rest of the US will be any better for these jobs is another question.


What are these employees working in the service industry going to do?  There are high numbers  of service workers on mainland USA unemployed; in Florida, California, Orlando, Las Vegas, New York and South Carolina.  Service workers are laborers , janitors, cashiers, housekeepers, groundkeepers, restaurants workers, low skills and low paid employees. IMO.

Do you really feel that they have the resources to move to mainland in the United States ?


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 7, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> What are these employees working in the service industry going to do? There are high numbers of service workers on mainland USA unemployed; in Florida, California, Orlando, Las Vegas, New York and South Carolina. Service workers are laborers , janitors, cashiers, housekeepers, groundkeepers, restaurants workers, low skills and low paid employees. IMO.
> 
> Do you really feel that they have the resources to move to mainland in the United States ?



And why go to the mainland when unemployment for service workers is terrible too? You are right. They were living hand to mouth with 2 jobs. My guess is any savings they did have are long spent.

What’s worse will be when the stimulus checks and eviction ban is gone. Something is going to give at some point. IMO, this is worse than the disease itself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2020)

The news is reporting today, 3.4 millions permanent job loss because of COVID - 19.


----------



## n777lt (Sep 8, 2020)

Just a note - the fact that an employer issues a notice under WARN does not mean that the layoffs or reductions-in-force will actually happen. An employer is allowed to cancel some or all...not likely in this era.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 8, 2020)

n777lt said:


> Just a note - the fact that an employer issues a notice under WARN does not mean that the layoffs or reductions-in-force will actually happen. An employer is allowed to cancel some or all...not likely in this era.


Very true; but can you name one or two, that have cancel after issuing a WARN Notice ?


----------



## turkel (Sep 8, 2020)

Well employees can’t expect to keep working when there is no work to be had.  Unfortunately COVID-19 impact on a tourist destination that has chosen to completely close to tourist could and should have been foreseen.

 I feel for all the unemployed but their Governor made choices which by most threads on TUG his constituents supported .

Hopefully for all of us life will return to normal sooner rather than later.  There are many here that would return to Hawaii in a heartbeat if allowed including me.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 8, 2020)

In most companies sales staff is always the first to go in hard times.


----------



## AJCts411 (Sep 8, 2020)

Setting aside the obvoius personal difficulties of losing a job, kind of a good news story, maybe some karma haunting the sales weasels .


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> The news is reporting today, 3.4 millions permanent job loss because of COVID - 19.


Which is what, roughly slightly less than 10% of the total number who lost a job along the way, over half of which are back at work.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 8, 2020)

AJCts411 said:


> Setting aside the obvoius personal difficulties of losing a job, kind of a good news story, maybe some karma haunting the sales weasels .


WOW.

I've sat in Marriott Vacation Club sales presentations, even purchased direct from MVC several times. They did their job, i.e. selling the product's features and making sure I understood there were caveats, even requiring me to initial and sign a piece of paper stating the caveats *and the rescission process* in simple terms. Then I did my job, reviewing the paperwork during the rescission period. It will always be mind-boggling to me that some people buy something that requires an ongoing financial commitment, and then blame the people who sold it to them.

Calling a worldwide pandemic that's ravaging the tourism industry and erasing the salespersons' livelihoods "karma" for their customers' willing ignorance, though, that's a new one. There's nothing about this that's, "a good news story."


----------



## CPNY (Sep 8, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> WOW.
> 
> I've sat in Marriott Vacation Club sales presentations, even purchased direct from MVC several times. They did their job, i.e. selling the product's features and making sure I understood there were caveats, even requiring me to initial and sign a piece of paper stating the caveats *and the rescission process* in simple terms. Then I did my job, reviewing the paperwork during the rescission period. It will always be mind-boggling to me that some people buy something that requires an ongoing financial commitment, and then blame the people who sold it to them.
> 
> Calling a worldwide pandemic that's ravaging the tourism industry and erasing the salespersons' livelihoods "karma" for their customers' willing ignorance, though, that's a new one. There's nothing about this that's, "a good news story."


There is good and bad in every profession. MVC and VSE sales reps from my experience sometimes slightly bent the truth to attempt to close the sale, aside from that they were honest for the most part. Agreed, Losing a job because of this pandemic isn’t something to Cheer about because buyers didn’t do their research. That’s speaking for MVC/VSE sales. We do know there are other system sales reps that are slimier than a slug but that’s not who we are referencing here.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 8, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Too bad we can’t fly there.


No flights or due to personal decision?


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 8, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> WOW.
> 
> I've sat in Marriott Vacation Club sales presentations, even purchased direct from MVC several times. They did their job, i.e. selling the product's features and making sure I understood there were caveats, even requiring me to initial and sign a piece of paper stating the caveats *and the rescission process* in simple terms. Then I did my job, reviewing the paperwork during the rescission period. It will always be mind-boggling to me that some people buy something that requires an ongoing financial commitment, and then blame the people who sold it to them.
> 
> Calling a worldwide pandemic that's ravaging the tourism industry and erasing the salespersons' livelihoods "karma" for their customers' willing ignorance, though, that's a new one. There's nothing about this that's, "a good news story."


I am with you on this. While they sell overpriced products (compared to the resale market), many of them do a good job or at least half  good job. But the quality of their service just does not matter in how I feel in times like this. Many of them have a family to feed, put their kids through school, mortgage etc. and I am not going to be happy if anyone is going through a rough time.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> WOW.
> 
> I've sat in Marriott Vacation Club sales presentations, even purchased direct from MVC several times. They did their job, i.e. selling the product's features and making sure I understood there were caveats, even requiring me to initial and sign a piece of paper stating the caveats *and the rescission process* in simple terms. Then I did my job, reviewing the paperwork during the rescission period. It will always be mind-boggling to me that some people buy something that requires an ongoing financial commitment, and then blame the people who sold it to them.
> 
> Calling a worldwide pandemic that's ravaging the tourism industry and erasing the salespersons' livelihoods "karma" for their customers' willing ignorance, though, that's a new one. There's nothing about this that's, "a good news story."


I've seen a few individuals along the way that I would have been happy to see them lose their job, apparently one did as a direct result of my complaints.  But that's true in any industry, some people aren't good people, good employees or suited for that job.  Overall though I am sympathetic to anyone who is affected in a negative way and for specific situations where I'm not unhappy for the individual, I still feel for their families.  If they're good people trying to do the job appropriate and to the best of the abilities, it's sad.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 8, 2020)

I find the furlough of hospitality workers until 1-8-21 most interesting. They're kissing off Thanksgiving, X-mas and New Years. I'm assuming they are HOPING that 1/1/21 is when people will start being able to return to their timeshares? Of course they can always end a furlough earlier, but the message they are sending to those people is, if you need a job, you better start looking.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 8, 2020)

csodjd said:


> I find the furlough of hospitality workers until 1-8-21 most interesting. They're kissing off Thanksgiving, X-mas and New Years. I'm assuming they are HOPING that 1/1/21 is when people will start being able to return to their timeshares? Of course they can always end a furlough earlier, but the message they are sending to those people is, if you need a job, you better start looking.


 
I thought the date was interesting too. It’s like they know something we do not.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 8, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> No flights or due to personal decision?



Personal decision


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 8, 2020)

I'd hope Vistana/Marriott would give some relocation assistance to the layed off employees, but probably will only do so for mgmt level ones...

I think those staff who originally came from the mainland to work, will be most likely to move back. Those who have lived all or most of their lives in Hawaii, will try to eke it out, unless they have family/friends on mainland willing to help in a transition move.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 8, 2020)

Curious about the "retraining" part of the notification. I was classed this way once after a lay-off and was able to take classes while collecting unemployment. Was not required to job search during that time.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 8, 2020)

Stay at home order extended on Oahu for another 14 days till Sept 24.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave6485 (Sep 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Wow, it looks like they are obliterating their sales offices in Hawaii. I don't know how many people work there or the split between sales reps and back office support. I suspect they probably have a lot of back office stuff that is done for sales and marketing at each location and perhaps they will try to centralize that in Orlando or elsewhere and just keep the sales people on site. That is usually how it work, you don't usually terminate the people that bring in the money. Unless of course they think things will be really bad for a long time.


I am not happy or sad sales is affected.  Its the sandbox they play in.  I just hope we, as owners don't subsidize their cost.  The other staff is a different story.


----------



## rthib (Sep 8, 2020)

This was a coordinated WARN release but most of the hotel chains.
Sort of a shot across the bow at the Governor and Mayor.
Saying either figure out a way to open or this is what is going to happen.
I think the January was to let them know that if they don't get an answer now, then they can kiss off the season.
Most folks have a 60 day window, so we are getting close to 60 days before thanksgiving.

I don't think it is a bluff, they will have to do it if things don't open, but it looks like they are hoping for some sanity to reach leadership.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2020)

rthib said:


> This was a coordinated WARN release but most of the hotel chains.
> Sort of a shot across the bow at the Governor and Mayor.
> Saying either figure out a way to open or this is what is going to happen.
> I think the January was to let them know that if they don't get an answer now, then they can kiss off the season.
> ...


I agree that this was completely coordinated. The ironic part is that the underlying reason for the WARN notices was probably to embarrass corporations who are going through downsizing. In this instance, it seems to be a boomerang for those running the state and is turning into an embarrassment for them.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 9, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> I've sat in Marriott Vacation Club sales presentations, even purchased direct from MVC several times. They did their job, i.e. selling the product's features and making sure I understood there were caveats, even requiring me to initial and sign a piece of paper stating the caveats *and the rescission process* in simple terms. Then I did my job, reviewing the paperwork during the rescission period. It will always be mind-boggling to me that some people buy something that requires an ongoing financial commitment, and then blame the people who sold it to them.


That's great you weren't lied to, deceived through half-truths and numbers on a white board that did not include all expenses or future increases over the fake 10 year example, among other falsities, and you were smart enough to understand that what they say is a bunch of B.S. compared to the contract, etc.  

Maybe you didn't get a salesperson that pressured people who aren't particularly strong willed or able to overcome direct pressure.  Maybe your salesperson didn't tell you that the product that Marriott sold you just a year ago, is now crap and worthless nad now you have to buy more points to make your product worth anything.   Maybe not all these customers realize that the big company behind the sales-weasel, errr, salespeople, would allow them to lie and then put language in a contract that protects them from the lies.  Sadly lots of people not as savvy as you, maybe elderly with diminishing faculties, or newlyweds just learning about the sharks of the world weren't so lucky.


SueDonJ said:


> Calling a worldwide pandemic that's ravaging the tourism industry and erasing the salespersons' livelihoods "karma" for their customers' willing ignorance, though, that's a new one. There's nothing about this that's, "a good news story."


AJCts411 didn't say anything about the customers being willingly ignorant, that was made up by you to attack them.   

Karma is karma, we can't control it.


----------



## Dean (Sep 9, 2020)

davidvel said:


> That's great you weren't lied to, deceived through half-truths and numbers on a white board that did not include all expenses or future increases over the fake 10 year example, among other falsities, and you were smart enough to understand that what they say is a bunch of B.S. compared to the contract, etc.
> 
> Maybe you didn't get a salesperson that pressured people who aren't particularly strong willed or able to overcome direct pressure.  Maybe your salesperson didn't tell you that the product that Marriott sold you just a year ago, is now crap and worthless nad now you have to buy more points to make your product worth anything.   Maybe not all these customers realize that the big company behind the sales-weasel, errr, salespeople, would allow them to lie and then put language in a contract that protects them from the lies.  Sadly lots of people not as savvy as you, maybe elderly with diminishing faculties, or newlyweds just learning about the sharks of the world weren't so lucky.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you realize that without sales there's no MVC or any other timeshare.  Thus we are all complicit by playing in the sandbox.  If we truly wanted to distance ourselves we wouldn't participate and would sell off everything we own in the space.  There are many good people that are in timeshare sales but the % is likely better with the good companies like Disney, MVC, Hilton, etc and less with some of the other companies like Bluegreen, Wyndham, Bluegreen, Westgate, etc.  My view of who/what is OK would follow the line of being honest or dishonest, not whether it was appropriate for the buyer. IMO it's still buyer beware just like it is was automobiles or any other sales process where emotions tend to be involved.  Heck funeral directors are some of the best at up-selling because of the emotions and interpersonal interactions involved.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 9, 2020)

davidvel said:


> That's great you weren't lied to, deceived through half-truths and numbers on a white board that did not include all expenses or future increases over the fake 10 year example, among other falsities, and you were smart enough to understand that what they say is a bunch of B.S. compared to the contract, etc.
> 
> Maybe you didn't get a salesperson that pressured people who aren't particularly strong willed or able to overcome direct pressure.  Maybe your salesperson didn't tell you that the product that Marriott sold you just a year ago, is now crap and worthless nad now you have to buy more points to make your product worth anything.   Maybe not all these customers realize that the big company behind the sales-weasel, errr, salespeople, would allow them to lie and then put language in a contract that protects them from the lies.  Sadly lots of people not as savvy as you, maybe elderly with diminishing faculties, or newlyweds just learning about the sharks of the world weren't so lucky.
> 
> AJCts411 didn't say anything about the customers being willingly ignorant, that was made up by you to attack them.



What else should it be called other than, "willingly ignorant?" Seriously. It's not meant as an insult but an acknowledgement in the truest sense of the words, and this isn't exactly a new topic that's never been discussed on TUG.

Regardless of how much nuance, misinformation, reliance on double-speak, lies (whatever you want to call it) the salespeople engage in, when you purchase direct from MVW the papers you sign include a disclosure document (Ownership Assurance Checklist) that itemizes the basics of Marriott timeshare ownership including the availability/reservation metric, exchanging through MVW and/or II, ongoing MF's based on actual costs, incidental fees for non-home usage, an acknowledgement that rental income is not guaranteed, the Marriott Rewards/Bonvoy partnership, etc. Regardless of what they may say to play up the positives and play down the negatives, which is what salespeople in all walks of life are trained to do, the buyer walks out knowing that all of these basics can impact his/her successful use of the timeshare AND that s/he is entitled to a mandatory rescission period during which the POS can be reviewed.

Maybe the benefit of the doubt should have been given in the days before the internet made it so much easier to seek out other owners and learn from their experiences, but in this day and age I find it mind-boggling that people will drop thousands of dollars, will take out a mortgage in some cases, and then fault the salespeople for their own lack of attention to how the purchase will actually work for them. "Timeshares." The word has such a negative connotation that it's the only industry for which Buyer Beware apparently shouldn't be in play, for which we're willing to put all of the blame on the companies and none on the customers. That simply makes no sense to me in the context of this thread which is about Marriott salespeople, the overwhelming majority of whom are not in the same realm of the more notorious players.



davidvel said:


> ... Karma is karma, we can't control it.



Karma, fate, divine intervention ... whatever you want to call it. The post in this thread that said the salespeople's COVID-related loss of their jobs is somehow deserved because they're salespeople, that it's "good news" in a gigantic sea of bad, is IMO deplorable.


----------



## cowboy (Sep 10, 2020)

Shamefully deplorable


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2020)

csodjd said:


> I find the furlough of hospitality workers until 1-8-21 most interesting. They're kissing off Thanksgiving, X-mas and New Years. I'm assuming they are HOPING that 1/1/21 is when people will start being able to return to their timeshares? Of course they can always end a furlough earlier, but the message they are sending to those people is, if you need a job, you better start looking.


Question? Is Marriott's furloughing hospitality workers and some management staff in the United States ? Some of our contacts in MB, HHI and Williamsburg are not answering our email messages?
I know all the recreation and restaurant staff were furlough in February and March 2020 in Williamsburg, VA (Manor Club @ Ford Colony TS).


----------



## rthib (Sep 10, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Question? Is Marriott's furloughing hospitality workers and some management staff in the United States ? Some of our contacts in MB, HHI and Williamsburg are not answering our email messages?
> I know all the recreation and restaurant staff were furlough in February and March 2020.


Yes, but not as large so no warn requirements. US still has people staying, unlike Hawaii where it is in complete lock down.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 14, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> This appears to be the hotel company, Marriott International.



You are correct. However, today Marriott Vacations Worldwide announced a workforce reduction plan. Marriott Vacations Worldwide 8-K Filed Outlining Workforce Reduction Plan


----------



## GaryDouglas (Sep 16, 2020)

Although not in the media, Hawaii Marriott VOAs have been involved with working with suppliers to make up grocery bags of food for their employees that are in employment limbo.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2021)

Have Marriott's started recalling back layoff and furlough employees in Hawaii?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 23, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Have Marriott's started recalling back layoff and furlough employees in Hawaii?



Yes, We were at the Maui ocean Club the first week of Feb, and spoke with several workers who indicated that was their first or second week back at work.

We heard similar comments from employees at other businesses around the island.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 23, 2021)

At MKO and most every one has been recalled back except some workers at Longboards.  This week it is at 94% occupancy and close to pre covid times.  We are scheduled to go to Tier3 in Honolulu.  Hopefully the pool reservation system will be modified or eliminated.  Aulani next door is way more crowded and does not use a reservation system.  It is great that things are returning to some normalcy.


----------

